# Cattelan verso Rai 2 con un programma simile a "E Poi C'è Cattelan".



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2022)

*Alessandro Cattelan*, stando a quanto riportato da Dagospia, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2022/2023, *approderà in seconda serata su Rai 2 con un talk show simile a "E Poi C'è Cattelan" *che andava in onda su Sky. Il programma andrà in onda per tre giorni di fila a settimana (martedì, mercoledì e giovedì).

Il conduttore ha già lavorato in Rai negli ultimi mesi, prima con il flop "Da Grande" in prima serata su Rai 1 che riprendeva altrettanto la formula di EPCC e poi con l'Eurovision Song Contest a Torino con Laura Pausini e Mika, che ha riscosso un grande successo di ascolti.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan*, stando a quanto riportato da Dagospia, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2022/2023, *approderà in seconda serata su Rai 2 con un talk show simile a "E Poi C'è Cattelan" *che andava in onda su Sky. Il programma andrà in onda per tre giorni di fila a settimana (martedì, mercoledì e giovedì).
> 
> Il conduttore ha già lavorato in Rai negli ultimi mesi, prima con il flop "Da Grande" in prima serata su Rai 1 che riprendeva altrettanto la formula di EPCC e poi con l'Eurovision Song Contest a Torino con Laura Pausini e Mika, che ha riscosso un grande successo di ascolti.


Chissà quanto gli daranno. In ogni caso, meglio su Rai 2, alla fine quello è il suo pubblico. 

Sul primo con quella roba(ccia) non c'entrava proprio nulla. Spero almeno che non tolgano Lundini, per dare spazio a sto qui.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan*, stando a quanto riportato da Dagospia, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2022/2023, *approderà in seconda serata su Rai 2 con un talk show simile a "E Poi C'è Cattelan" *che andava in onda su Sky. Il programma andrà in onda per tre giorni di fila a settimana (martedì, mercoledì e giovedì).
> 
> Il conduttore ha già lavorato in Rai negli ultimi mesi, prima con il flop "Da Grande" in prima serata su Rai 1 che riprendeva altrettanto la formula di EPCC e poi con l'Eurovision Song Contest a Torino con Laura Pausini e Mika, che ha riscosso un grande successo di ascolti.


sarebbe meglio dare più spazio a Lundini piuttosto che a fake Fallon


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

*Il programma parte martedì 20 settembre, dalle 23:00 su Rai 2 con il titolo "Stasera C'è Cattelan". Andrà in onda per tre giorni alla settimana: martedì, mercoledì e giovedì.

Ospiti prima settimana: i ragazzi della BoboTv (tra cui lo stesso Christian Vieri) e Emanuela Fanelli, mercoledì ci saranno Fabio Caressa e Ariete, giovedì il ct Nazionale basket Pozzecco e il rapper Lazza.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

*Debutto flop. Solo il 4,1% di share in seconda serata.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

*Programma crolla alla seconda puntata addirittura all'1,5%.*


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2022)

Feccia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2022)

Sembrano i sondaggi di Di maio


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Questo fa flop ripetuti e, continuamente, conduce programmi anche importanti. No, ma la politica non c'entra eh. 

_È bravoh è gggiovanehhhh. Lavorava su Skaiiii (cit)._

Stessa cosa per quell'altro lì, Diaco con l'ennesimo obrobrio pomeridiano. Ma quantomeno in seconda serata gli ascolti li fa e nessuno pensa di metterlo a condurre Sanremo o l'Eurovision.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Settembre 2022)

Idiota, raccomandato e indaista, ma ha anche dei difetti.


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Settembre 2022)

A me piace molto, in mezzo a tanti incapaci non ho mai capito questo "accanimento", non fa nulla di particolare o geniale, ma alla fine per fare un Talk informale come quello che propone quello che conta sono i tempi, il linguaggio, gli ospiti... per me c'è tutto e lo guardo con piacere.


----------



## TheKombo (22 Settembre 2022)

#EPCC non era neanche male, ma gli ultimi due sono veramente inguardabili.
Sarà anche il format ripetitivo o lui "sotto tono", ma l'aggettivo giusto è noioso.


----------



## Giek (22 Settembre 2022)

Propone un format vecchissimo. È la copia sbiadita dei programmi di Fallon e Letterman. Se poi ci aggiungiamo che Cattelan ha un’empatia praticamente nulla, il disastro è fatto. Anche se non antipatico, è troppo impostato, poco naturale.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Settembre 2022)

Finora si è rivelato un tremendo flop il suo passaggio in RAI, soprattutto per il suo show da 2 giorni di qualche mese fa, nemmeno Baudo o Conti hanno fatto tanto.
Ma non è tanto colpa sua ma di chi l'ha voluto, e adesso rischi di essersi bruciato


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2022)

Mi permetto di dire due cose, il programma sta letteralmente spaccando tutto sui social e molto meno in Tv semplicemente perché la Tv i giovani non la guardano più. 
il programma è ben scritto e ben fatto, Cattelan si conferma molto bravo.


----------



## TheKombo (23 Settembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dire due cose, il programma sta letteralmente spaccando tutto sui social e molto meno in Tv semplicemente perché la Tv i giovani non la guardano più.
> il programma è ben scritto e ben fatto, Cattelan si conferma molto bravo.


Può essere per carità, ma televisivamente è proprio un programma scarso


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Può essere per carità, ma televisivamente è proprio un programma scarso


Ti parlo da autore.. il programma è ben scritto e ben realizzato. Da telespettatore percepisco che magari tutta la libertà che avevano su Sky ( ed era la forza del programma ) in Rai magari non puoi averla. Li capisco. 

Per il resto ripeto, buonissimo programma che sta letteralmente spaccando su tutti i social. I numeri sulla TV neanche li guarderei, non è quello il loro pubblico.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti parlo da autore.. il programma è ben scritto e ben realizzato. Da telespettatore percepisco che magari tutta la libertà che avevano su Sky ( ed era la forza del programma ) in Rai magari non puoi averla. Li capisco.
> 
> Per il resto ripeto, buonissimo programma che sta letteralmente spaccando su tutti i social. I numeri sulla TV neanche li guarderei, non è quello il loro pubblico.


Allora, accettasse di lavorare solo su Raiplay così andrà bene per quel pubblico. Lundini aveva lo stesso problema, fortissimo sui social e debolissimo nei risultati auditel ed infatti da quest'anno avrà un nuovo programma esclusivo per quella piattaforma. In tv non contano gli hashtag e le tendenze per andare avanti.

Comunque il problema non è la scrittura (che a me non dice nulla), il problema è proprio lui. Non attira, non diverte e sembra troppo costruito. Perfino Fabio Fazio ha più personalità.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

*Nonostante il traino più forte (sui social ci sono state difese e giustifiche verso gli ascolti del programma, in quanto l'1% era dovuto al programma sulle politiche che precedeva che ha realizzato più o meno la stessa percentuale di share), ossia la trasmissione programma Nudi per La Vita (6,5% di share), "Stasera C'è Cattelan" continua a floppare. 

2,9% alla terza puntata.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nonostante il traino più forte (sui social ci sono state difese e giustifiche verso gli ascolti del programma, in quanto l'1% era dovuto al programma sulle politiche che precedeva che ha realizzato più o meno la stessa percentuale di share), ossia la trasmissione programma Nudi per La Vita (6,5% di share), "Stasera C'è Cattelan" continua a floppare.
> 
> 2,9% alla terza puntata.*


Se mi nominassero direttore del canale, a sto qui gli direi "senti o passi definitivamente su Raiplay, perchè quello è il tuo pubblico, oppure quella è la porta". E come penitenza per i flop, lo metterei a fare il concorrente di Tale e Quale Show. L'hanno dovuto fare Frizzi e Amadeus, perciò non vedo perchè lui debba evitarlo  .


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> A me piace molto, in mezzo a tanti incapaci non ho mai capito questo "accanimento", non fa nulla di particolare o geniale, ma alla fine per fare un Talk informale come quello che propone quello che conta sono i tempi, il linguaggio, gli ospiti... per me c'è tutto e lo guardo con piacere.


Non sò come si comporti in TV ma ogni tanto lo seguo in radio e devo dire che non mi dispiace: è alla fine abbastanza un sempliciotto. Non sò perchè ci sia tutto questo astio nei suoi confronti, con tutti i personaggi squallidi che girano in tv, soprattutto la tv spazzatura targata mediaset, da cui mi tengo ben lontano.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Settembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti parlo da autore.. il programma è ben scritto e ben realizzato. Da telespettatore percepisco che magari tutta la libertà che avevano su Sky ( ed era la forza del programma ) in Rai magari non puoi averla. Li capisco.
> 
> Per il resto ripeto, buonissimo programma che sta letteralmente spaccando su tutti i social. I numeri sulla TV neanche li guarderei, non è quello il loro pubblico.


Allora perché ha scelto la TV?
Grande lavoro fare una programma TV dove non se lo ca*a nessuno e poi dire però sui social spacca 
Si aprisse un canale YouTube o sulla piattaforma viola (cit. Lollo, con stima) e andasse lì 

a me mai piaciuto come presenza
Poi Cattelan autore? Ha fatto tante cose ma le cose riuscite bene bene non erano solo farina del suo sacco 

poi - con rispetto e stima - leggere un autore che difende un autore che ha collezionato flop assurdi mi suona come il
Medico che difende l’operato del suo collega per il bene della categoria 

fossi in te mi asterrei a questo giro, per eleganza  poi vedi tu..


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non sò come si comporti in TV ma ogni tanto lo seguo in radio e devo dire che non mi dispiace: è alla fine abbastanza un sempliciotto. Non sò perchè ci sia tutto questo *astio nei suoi confronti*, con tutti i personaggi squallidi che girano in tv, soprattutto la tv spazzatura targata mediaset, da cui mi tengo ben lontano.


Dal nulla si è ritrovato a fare senza motivo una prima serata di punta su Rai 1 che ha, prevedibilmente, floppato. Nonostante il flop e la bocciatura unanime e l'arroganza con cui ha risposto alle critiche sul flop, anche verso l'azienda, si è trovato a condurre l'Eurovision che avrebbe fatto ascolti pure se a condurre ci fosse stato Pupo. 

Inspiegabilmente, questo floppa di continuo ed entra sempre nella porta principale. Perchè questo qui, neo entrato in Rai, si trova ad avere più meriti di colleghi che hanno più esperienza? Io questo mi chiedo. Cioè, si parlava addirittura di fargli condurre Sanremo nel 2020, quando ancora non aveva messo piede in una tv generalista, al posto di Amadeus, quando quest'ultimo ha sbancato ogni record cosa che sto qui non sarebbe mai riuscito a fare. La trattativa era cosa fatta, se non fosse stato per la direttrice Rai 1 dell'epoca, Teresa De Santis, che si oppose fortemente.

Concordo che magari non è tutta colpa sua, ma di come è stato gestito. Se magari per lui ci fossero state scelte più "tarate" con dirigenti di rete che avrebbero dato meno spazio al suo ego, ora forse starebbe nel suo recinto web, dove merita di stare e prendersi i complimenti social. È chiaro che il pubblico generalista non lo sopporti. Cioè in seconda serata sul 2 fa ascolti perfino Diaco con quel programma di interviste "Ti Sento", mentre lui non ce la fa...


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2022)

*La trasmissione ripiomba all1.6%. Ascolti da chiusura.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La trasmissione ripiomba all1.6%. Ascolti da chiusura.*


_"Amatissimohh, fenomenohh, talentoohhh, gggiovanehhh" _(cit) . 

Imparasse a condurre da Amadeus, che il sabato sera spacca all'Arena di Verona.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Degrado!

Fortunatamente il programma è un grande flop e, tra non molto, con le nuove dirigenze, sto qui ce lo toglieremo definitivamente sulle generaliste. Si spera...


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2022)

Che schifo . Che monnezza.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2022)

I commenti al video su youtube (tra l'altro pochissimi)  . 

C'è speranza di un mondo migliore!


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2022)

bella canzone mi ricorda la satira di Zalone dei tempi buoni


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Degrado!
> 
> Fortunatamente il programma è un grande flop e, tra non molto, con le nuove dirigenze, sto qui ce lo toglieremo definitivamente sulle generaliste. Si spera...



Resistenzah! A colpi di leccate di passera. La Minchielin, eh. Lui probabilmente fa altro…


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Ha distrutto pure Uomini Soli. Un'offesa alla memoria di D'Orazio e Negrini (autore del testo e storico paroliere dei Pooh con cui suonò nei primi anni alla batteria prima di essere sostituito dal buon Stefano).


----------

